# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anthony Roberts is FIRED! He is a Liar, Convicted Drug Dealer, Theif, Coward, LOSER

## system admin

To learn the full story: Please read the whole Post *BELOW* the update just posted. 

*I have Attached the FINAL JUDGMENT for everyone to see*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE: as of January 12, 2009!!!!!

*Anthony Roberts was SUED and lost a MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR Federal Judgement!!!!*

Click here to read about the outcome of this lawsuit --->  :Nutkick:  http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=371222

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

There has been some confusion as to what Anthony's role was at Steroid .com and its sister companies. 

*Anthony Connors (AKA Anthony Roberts) Does NOT own or work for Steroid.com. He has never owned or operated any part of our company and need to make that point to avoid any further confusion.* If you are looking for him, please look for him else where. 

- He SAYS things that make him look more important than he is.

- He likes to say "my good friend at..." or "my buddy over at *insert well known company* tells me that..." ITS ALL BULLSHIT! If he shook hands with the pope... he would tell everyone he had dinner with him and the pope paid for it and afterward they all went out to play checkers! 

- He likes to take ideas from other people and then draw a conclusion with NO FUKING BACKGROUND in the field. His conclusions are a product of no experience and no education. They are all just his imaginations theroies.

- He has been telling people he has a magazine coming out for 2 YEARS and not one page has been printed yet!!

- He will tell people that HE came out with a product idea and all he does is take some other idea that has been printed 4 years ago as a possible product ingrediant and then talks about it like he has done "some GREAT research"! haha What a Joke!

- He talks shit about people in this industry who have PROVEN backgrounds although he will not speak one on one with ANYONE and has ZERO athletic, medical, or even weight training background!

- He has been proven wrong by almost every credible person in the industry and has been kicked out of every bodybuilding/steroid website for being an idiot con artist.

- He has been sued by steroid.com and its sister companies for $$$$$$$$$$$$$ amount and HE LOST! (Thank you Anthony)

- He thinks that people read his blogging because they are interested in the information when in FACT... people read it because its like reading a fuking comic book! People cant WAIT to see what this idiot can come up with next! lol (us included at steroid.com!)

-He still OWES people a LOT of money for work they did for him and he never paid them!

- He has tried to get people to re-write profiles FOR him to use for other websites and then tries to tell the same people he still owed money to that he will pay them when they are done! (What a joke)

- We can go on.. but im sure you get the point. 

- He continues to use the Steroid.com name for conections!! What a loser!

- He has had people write articles for him, never paid the writers, and THEN USED IT AS ONE OF HIS OWN ARTICLES THAT HE WOULD SELL TO OTHER COMPANIES!!!!

-GUYS... Ask ysourself this.. "WHO THE **** IS THIS DOUCHE BAG and WHERE did he come from??" He doesnt even have a personal training cirtificate! How the hell would he know anything about fitness if he isnt even fuking fit AND he has no education! Grow up Peter Pan... Count Chocula... Get real



Last but not least... he is a MAJOR DRUG USER, Theif, Convicted Felon, BROKE ASS con artist, Liar, fat, beer bellied smoker who thinks hes coming out with a book that will shock the world!! haha If his book does anything like his magazine that has not come out in over 2 years... he will continue to be the same pathetic loser that he has always been and will always be.

*Heres a little clip of him working on his fitness and doing some good O'l steroid research! Enjoy*

http://www.steroid.com/anthony-roberts.php

(If you even associate with this turd... you will get shit on you)





Thank you,

Staff of Steroid.com

*Below, you will find the final judgment that seals Anthony Connors fate. I hope he gets a job quickly so that he can buy me a new car! ENJOY*

----------


## AnimalGear

I had a boss once who had a second (fake) last name like him. They're all creeps.

----------


## jstraw428

I dont know where AR went, but i would never go looking for him....One thing for sure though, i am staying right here with you guys....Thanks for the great site, the awesome info, and a good place to kill time while at work.....Thanks again Steroid .com

----------


## Amorphic

> I dont know where AR went, but i would never go looking for him....One thing for sure though, i am staying right here with you guys....Thanks for the great site, the awesome info, and a good place to kill time while at work.....Thanks again Steroid.com


Merc and him started a new forum.

A childish attempt at one to say the least since most of their conversations revolve around how much they hate steroid .com and their lame attempts to stir the pot.

I wont be going anywhere else but here.

----------


## Big

> I wont be going anywhere else but here.


Same here.

----------


## shield11

Yeah ive read a lot of posts/threads and other internet site info stating that anthony roberts owns or has owned ste.riod.com or roid.store.com glad you cleared that up admin.

----------


## house71

Mecr and Anthony can have there site. This one is still the best on the web.

----------


## system admin

He blew smoke up my ass and I am a loyal friend so I didnt think twice before defending him in his lies. One day I bumped my fukin head and saw through some of the smoke and then realized everything this guy said he was... was a fukin lie and a joke. He is nothing more than a drug head that stays up reading for weeks at a time. To bad the industry hates him and could care the fuk less now. What a waste.

----------


## DSM4Life

> He blew smoke up my ass ......


I'll let you off the hook easy tonight  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Musclesci74

> He blew smoke up my ass and I am a loyal friend so I didnt think twice before defending him in his lies. One day I bumped my fukin head and saw through some of the smoke and then realized everything this guy said he was... was a fukin lie and a joke. He is nothing more than a drug head that stays up reading for weeks at a time. To bad the industry hates him and could care the fuk less now. What a waste.


Im glad you have seen the light bro ... Ive been bashed and banned here for trying to let you guys see the true hooker lol

----------


## Mealticket

> Im glad you have seen the light bro ... Ive been bashed and banned here for trying to let you guys see the true hooker lol


retract

----------


## ShadetreeJones

> He blew smoke up my ass and I am a loyal friend so I didnt think twice before defending him in his lies. One day I bumped my fukin head and saw through some of the smoke and then realized everything this guy said he was... was a fukin lie and a joke. He is nothing more than a drug head that stays up reading for weeks at a time. To bad the industry hates him and could care the fuk less now. What a waste.


...a drughead that stays up reading for weeks at a time...

What does this mean?

----------


## 956Vette

> ...a drughead that stays up reading for weeks at a time...
> 
> What does this mean?


A head case...very talented guy...but head case.

----------


## Chili Pepper

Gator....lol.... opps I mean chili pepper since you do not like it here byebye...

----------


## mickqc

is that the same roberts who wrote the thread about PCT
does that mean his views on PCT are flawed

----------


## Big

> is that the same roberts who wrote the thread about PCT
> does that mean his views on PCT are flawed


The pct works fine. If I wrote that today was Monday, then wrote that I invented Monday, would that mean today isn't Monday? Don't read more into this than there is, the profiles and pct posted are as good as the day they were writen, if they weren't they wouldn't still be posted here.

----------


## mickqc

cheers

----------


## _maxpower

Can one of the admins clear this up cause I am sure there are a few of us asking the same question.

Are you saying that Anthony Roberts AKA hooker is 

A) personally a liar and messed up business relationship

or

B) has fabricated his articles and sources and can not be a trusted source of information on AAS

please if you reply state who you are and what your credibility is 

thanks, Max.

----------


## Big

> Can one of the admins clear this up cause I am sure there are a few of us asking the same question.
> 
> Are you saying that Anthony Roberts AKA hooker is 
> 
> A) personally a liar and messed up business relationship
> 
> or
> 
> B) has fabricated his articles and sources and can not be a trusted source of information on AAS
> ...


So you want admin to reply, and post who they are and what their credibility is? Should they include their full name, address, and phone numbers along with a list of references? Perhaps a notarized document of disclosure? Maybe a scan of a picture identification just to be sure...

----------


## bodybuilder1107

who is this guy and what did he do? hear alot about him and not whats going on with him where do i look to find out what the deal is?

----------


## _maxpower

> So you want admin to reply, and post who they are and what their credibility is? Should they include their full name, address, and phone numbers along with a list of references? Perhaps a notarized document of disclosure? Maybe a scan of a picture identification just to be sure...


Honestly why do we even both 

You can make stupid comments toll the cows come home or you could just cleat up your users questions. I find it sad when an admin mocks a members comments. Good luck in the future cause aside from the contribution Roberts made to this sight its nothing more than a mish mash of steroid misconceptions and hear say.

Regretfully, Max.

----------


## NotSmall

> Honestly why do we even both 
> 
> You can make stupid comments toll the cows come home or you could just cleat up your users questions. I find it sad when an admin mocks a members comments. Good luck in the future cause aside from the contribution Roberts made to this sight its nothing more than a mish mash of steroid misconceptions and hear say.
> 
> Regretfully, Max.


If you think that the only worthwhile thing on this site was Conners then seeing as he's gone why even bother asking your questions? - just shut the door on the way out...

----------


## Swifto

> Can one of the admins clear this up cause I am sure there are a few of us asking the same question.
> 
> Are you saying that Anthony Roberts AKA hooker is 
> 
> A) personally a liar and messed up business relationship
> 
> or
> 
> B) has fabricated his articles and sources and can not be a trusted source of information on AAS
> ...


Both.

He's been caught lying about a number of things prior to being fired by steroid .com.

I've also seen some of his information rubished by professionals, like Endocrinologists on other boards.

----------


## NotSmall

> Both.
> 
> He's been caught lying about a number of things prior to being fired by steroid .com.
> 
> I've also seen some of his information rubished by professionals, like Endocrinologists on other boards.


Who are you and what is your credibility?  :Shrug: 

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bmg

you brits and ur dry humor... i luv it

----------


## running_scared

Does this mean I can have the dude's job for those video's that are so cool?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Drummerboy

Its too bad... we all know Anthony is an encyclopdia of information, and does know a thing or 2 about the roid world... i have shared a few informative chats with him myself - however it seems that his business partners and friendships often go sour and there ends up being a lot of drama in the fallout... that really cant be ignored i guess...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

his ideas and profiles were good. its just him as a person that sucks.

----------


## HORSE~

> i think u shud all stop stuffing yourselfs with shite and get muscles honistly u dumb pretty boys




LOL....Get muscles like Anthony??

Have you seen the dude??

He looks like an aids infested anorexic homo with a pot belly and caterpillar eye brows....

Considering all the gear he claims he has ran you would think that he would have a hint of muscle definition or at least a little bit of mass to show for it....

I'll give the guy credit he was good at reading other peoples material and re wording it to fool others into thinking that it came from him....

Other than that he is, was and always will be a laughing stock in the world of bodybuilding....

Ant if you read this and I hope you do, you are a pathetic little man and your so called career in the BB industry is over....


You are done you twat, there is no credible boards that will have any thing to do with you....

You have burnt all your bridges you fat cigarette smoking p#ssy and have no where to go but back to your Mommy's basement....You penniless tool....


O yea I heard you where gonna have a baby lol, guess what considering you don't get hard over women I would not count on it being yours unless your boyfriend sucked you off and spit your jizz into this chicks vag....

Dude take the dildo out of your ass and come the f#ck out of the closet already....


Go pop some more X and get back to being the power bottom that we all know you are....

----------


## HORSE~

LOL.... Thanks for adding the pic......

----------


## shrpskn

It's good to hear this board did away with that rubbish...never did like Tony from day one.

Good riddance,

----------


## marcus300

> LOL....Get muscles like Anthony??
> 
> Have you seen the dude??
> 
> He looks like an aids infested anorexic homo with a pot belly and caterpillar eye brows....
> 
> Considering all the gear he claims he has ran you would think that he would have a hint of muscle definition or at least a little bit of mass to show for it....
> 
> I'll give the guy credit he was good at reading other peoples material and re wording it to fool others into thinking that it came from him....
> ...


Your talking now horse....well done i knew you had it in you

----------


## vermin

> his ideas and profiles were good. its just him as a person that sucks.


I'd been wondering what happened to him...I always found his bibliographic references to be some of the best parts of his writings. Good starting points for one's own research. That's the way it goes.

Anyway I've been in hiding for a while and from your avvy it looks like you've been busy as hell PB - gratz on some great progress.

----------


## shrpskn

> Anyway I've been in hiding for a while and from your avvy it looks like you've been busy as hell PB - gratz on some great progress.


I've been away for a bit myself...that's exactly the same thing that crossed my mind when I saw his avy...

Beast, you've progressed leaps and bounds from when I remember 1st seeing you embarking on this journey. I commend you sir. Congratulations!

Respect,

P.S. Sorry for the hijack, we now return you to your normal programming... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JC.1987

he kinda looks like popeye

----------


## 39+1

wtf////////////

----------


## system admin

bump it up

----------


## Civic0

lets just all rip on this guyy noww jesus christ!

----------


## Kale

For our beloved Anthony

----------


## system admin

LOVE that!

----------


## Atomini

I'm just curious as to why his steroid profiles are still on here? Does he have ANY credibility at all?

----------


## 956Vette

> I'm just curious as to why his steroid profiles are still on here? Does he have ANY credibility at all?


Yes, he has done a lot of credible work imo

----------


## vermin

> I'm just curious as to why his steroid profiles are still on here? Does he have ANY credibility at all?


Seems from the comments that it was not his work that was the issue, so much as folks evidently had difficulty getting along with him personally. In the past I've corresponded with him and he seemed fine, but never had to work with him so dunno. I am guessing egos were involved - that's a two edged sword sorta thing - to create yourself more or less from nothing like he has you need to be a bit self absorbed OTOH it can have issues working with others. Just a guess, mind you...

----------


## system admin

He wasnt self made.... I made him and gave him a platform to speak from and ANYONE could have gotten the same credibility. In fact, if I brought someone else in as the "Steroid guy on steroid.com" They would probably be MUCH bigger than he was due to his shit ass attitude and his massive ego.

----------


## MMA

> He wasnt self made.... I made him and gave him a platform to speak from and ANYONE could have gotten the same credibility. In fact, if I brought someone else in as the "Steroid guy on steroid.com" They would probably be MUCH bigger than he was due to his shit ass attitude and his massive ego.



so true

----------


## Amorphic

any word on the lawsuit?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> He wasnt self made.... I made him and gave him a platform to speak from and ANYONE could have gotten the same credibility. In fact, if I brought someone else in as the "Steroid guy on steroid.com" They would probably be MUCH bigger than he was due to his shit ass attitude and his massive ego.


I usually try to avoid negativity but I believe these statements by the system admin are 100% true. I've seen Anthony try to tear down nice people who were full of knowledge. I am of the opinion it was because he felt they were taking the spot light off of him (JEALOUSY). He pulled that exact thing on me by trying to be-little my Slingshot Training System. It was rare to see Anthony brag about others knowledge or accomplishments and he was a known trouble maker. Obviously, people like him are the one with the problem. His picture said a thousand words.

Everyone on this board who is serious about training has something to contribute. We are all in this thing together and each and every one of us should be eager to help those in need-not put them down. I've never been a big-fan of one man shows. Especially when they are overly cocky or have an EGO that is out of control. *Confidence and arrogance and not one in the same!* 

*A note to the system admin-* I reallly hate the fact Anthony brought your parents into his ring of fire. *That was so wrong!* Look at the bright side-things could have been much worse so consider it a blessing you no longer have to put up with him from here on out. Forget this guy as hard as it may be  :Bbbump: and let's move onward and upward at steroids .com!  :7up:

----------


## T-Time619

> I had a boss once who had a second (fake) last name like him. They're all creeps.


AGREED!

----------


## Jeff1

> I dont know where AR went, but i would never go looking for him....One thing for sure though, i am staying right here with you guys....Thanks for the great site, the awesome info, and a good place to kill time while at work.....Thanks again Steroid.com


Iam so glad I found the AR way back when I first steped over to the Dark side..

----------


## Jeff1

> I'm just curious as to why his steroid profiles are still on here? Does he have ANY credibility at all?


I say Delete them Iam sure they have others they can put up

----------


## shrpskn

^ All of his info is plagurized anyway...........

----------


## scibble

> Everyone on this board who is serious about training has something to contribute. We are all in this thing together and each and every one of us should be eager to help those in need-not put them down. I've never been a big-fan of one man shows. Especially when they are overly cocky or have an EGO that is out of control. *Confidence and arrogance and not one in the same!*


Beautiful sentiments and so true.
 :Bbintheclub: :

----------


## Swifto

> I say Delete them Iam sure they have others they can put up


The profiles are ok IMHO. They contain some useful info.

----------


## ralph4u2c

my bad, search yahoo for more entertaining shit on anthony roberts  :Smilie:

----------


## scibble

> *EDITED*


So how come steroid .com still links to that shop if AR is scamming?
That post has negative implications for steroid.com... :What?:

----------


## system admin

Great post Ronnie and Thank You!
Bc

----------


## MBaraso

All I gotta say is thankyou for not banning me for talking bad about him.
I will say he's very informed about AAS. Total jk off though.....

----------


## Drummerboy

oh well... what can ya do, eh?

----------


## scottyd311

wow! this guy must be a real douche

----------


## SNUKA

I knew there was beef with steroid .com and Anthony Roberts, but what did MERC do?

----------


## ralph4u2c

> I knew there was beef with steroid.com and Anthony Roberts, but what did MERC do?


he MERCed his ass  :Chairshot:

----------


## Drummerboy

ooops wrong thread lol

----------


## system admin

Merc is welcome back if he decides

----------


## smokeyd

merc was quite informative when it came to aas but too bad for him thats not all he posted about...

----------


## warchild

> Merc is welcome back if he decides


how did the legal matters turn out?

----------


## Mulciber

never liked AR/Hooker.. stealing others work and claiming to be his own..alot of Nandi's work comes to mind.. now nandi was good people.. a real class act. cant say the same for hooker

----------


## system admin

We just gave birth to Anthony lol

----------


## system admin

now that is some funny shit .... i think i will make a link for roberts now.

----------


## system admin

click on that link in the morning boys and you will see a funny ass video

----------


## HORSE~

> now that is some funny shit .... i think i will make a link for roberts now.




Links not working B it goes to the teens and steroids video....

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

:LOL:  

funny vid!

Horse, try the link again bro, it's workin now

AR has a pot belly now

you guys actually staked him out!?

----------


## SK1Viking

its like the old saying, "believe none of what ya hear, and half of what ya see."

----------


## MercyDog

By description from post 1 he sounds like a complete, perfect, sociopath.

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

It just goes to show that not everything is as it seems.
But I love the video you guys made of AR, LOL.

----------


## sam1969

too much WIRELESS PHONE burn cells brain

----------


## chuckt12345

lol,, tell us how yall really feel. 
He must of fukd someones girl to get the admin this upset.

----------


## roodogg

I always felt that Merc and Anthony are one and the same can anyone prove that they are not the same person

----------


## HORSE~

> I always felt that Merc and Anthony are one and the same *can anyone prove that they are not the same person*




Yes, 100% without a doubt I know for a fact that they are two different people....

----------


## system admin

Yes... two different people.

----------


## Workout Barbie

OMG...I don't know this guy but that video was f*cking hilarious!!!!! You made him look like a total douche bag!

----------


## system admin

DONT LIE!! haha You saw him stink up the house for the last year he was here and he ruined our couch with his dirty ass!  :1hifu:

----------


## auslifta

haha i been away for a while i missed this thread when i was gone.
I remember someone always used to come on here calling him a con a cheat and everything else. I never liked his "i'm the shit, be all end all of steroids " attitude.

----------


## DesiBoy

so what happened to all these roberts pct and sh!t load of things that he claimed to really work. What about all the people that found out that most of his "experiment" cycle sh!ts were all b s. I am pissed cause I was reading some of the stuff he post on this web site and I noticed that a lot of people followed his routines and now they found out that he's got NO knowledge whatsoever and .....whatever I'm just saying that there are people that take this site and people that post here seriously and they follow what the members like anthony say. Peace.

----------


## Baron

> OMG...I don't know this guy but that video was f*cking hilarious!!!!! You made him look like a total douche bag!


You registered this month and have over 1,000 posts.

----------


## Kale

> so what happened to all these roberts pct and sh!t load of things that he claimed to really work. What about all the people that found out that most of his "experiment" cycle sh!ts were all b s. I am pissed cause I was reading some of the stuff he post on this web site and I noticed that a lot of people followed his routines and now they found out that he's got NO knowledge whatsoever and .....whatever I'm just saying that there are people that take this site and people that post here seriously and they follow what the members like anthony say. Peace.


Hold the phone there buddy. What makes you think the PCT he recommended (as opposed to actually figured out for himself) are you referring too. If you are referring to the Nolvadex PCT, that is an entirely valid protocol. There are plenty of other members here who understand this shit way better than he does that would have shot that down in flames if it wasnt valid.

----------


## Big

The "anthony roberts" pct works great. I don't really care who claims to have invented it, it works.

----------


## DavidZ

I have lurked around here off and on and have seen and rad the pages of this particular topic thread a few times.

And yet I see this:

http://www.********************.com/

THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF ANTHONY ROBERTS!

And on the LARGE photo right underneath that it says:




> "Anthony Roberts"
> "Senior Editor, Steroid.com"



Also I see this:

http://www.***************usa.com/
http://www.***************usa.com/staff.html


anthony





> Anthony Roberts
> Editor in Chief
> [email protected]***************usa.com
> 
> Anthony Roberts has been researching anabolic steroids for over a decade and is the author of the book, Anabolic Steroids : Ultimate Research Guide. He serves as Senior Editor of Steroid .com.
> 
> His expert opinion on the issue of steroids and steroid usage has been highly sought after. He has been a resource for such media outlets as The New York Times, HBO and GQ magazine.
> 
> With his years of research and firsthand knowledge on the subject of steroids, Mr. Roberts will help provide readers the insight not typically found in coverage on this topic.
> ...


I note that it states "SERVES" and not "SERVED"... 

So is he still affiliated with Steroid.com - or is this a lie? And if it is a lie, why hasn't the publishers of this magazine been contacted to demand that this be removed (or at least changed to the "past tense")?

I notice that A-Con also has a personal Blog at:

http://blog.********************.com/

As you might imagine, it is pretty stupid!

But, again, what is with this claim of his about still being with steroid.com? Both on his on web page and also with that for magazine "Muscle *********"?

----------


## Kale

^^^^^^^ A bit suspicious for a first post dont you think ? Let me just get the admin to do a little IP checking here.

----------


## Viper13

wow thats all i ahve to say

----------


## jtakja

Would you guys consider updating your cycle stacks page on your web site with new stacks and more info? Especially since most of them were written by Anthony Roberts. If this guy had no education and is as big a moron as you claim, maybe someone a little more qualfied such be desiging sample stacks for users of this web site. Thanks. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hitman

> You registered this month and have over 1,000 posts.



HAHA Im sure if you showed some leg you might get some "bonus points" too, by my count she has 53 legit posts.

----------


## Dobie-BOY

Oh hell, I gotta throw a little shit too I guess.
Anthony, you suck the sweat from your mothers ball sack. :Owned:  :AaGreen22:

----------


## juicy_brucy

Everyone speaks of how great his knowledge was... but he still had no scientific proof as to why PEG was bunk, and he also had a lot of other whacked ideas that were based on his experiences, and not always fact. He also dissed The Anabolics book, citing it as disinformation and claiming it was "laughable". I digress... 
I really can go on and on about this Character and the problems he would cause... i remember a time when one would have spoken out against anthony, one would be banned or repremanded. He had a lot of support from this site and the Admins and he blew it by worrying about his ego and lying, rather than focusing his job.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

i wasnt here for the "hooker" days but after reading this thread and others hopefully everyone learned from this entire situation...members and admin alike.

----------


## lovex

very bad ...... :Frown:

----------


## sinny

from what i have learned about anthony he used to frequent af under the screen name hooker and was asking basic questions on the sht he claimed to invent..he's a sad pathetic piss ant little lyer and suckered a friend of mine in with his bs..he ripeed off nandies work after he passed and claimed it was his own,everywhere he goes he talks b-s,causes trouble and nobody likes him..seems to me any board will be better without him..just my 2cent  :Rant: 

GURU my arse,he had my step son spouting all kind of sht on juice..

----------


## system admin

UPDATE on our lawsuit with Anthony Roberts!!! 

We have just won our lawsuit from this shit stain and it is well into the MILLIONS. Now that we have taken this LOONG road to justice, Anthony Roberts is now owned by the company he so desperately tried to hurt.

If you guys do not know the laws when you cant pay up on a Judgment of MILLIONS of dollars, look it up! Due to the fact that it was a theft of trade secret case, he can NOT file for bankruptcy and this judgement will follow him for the rest of his life.

We are sorry that we allowed this guy to be a part of this great website and we have learned a great deal from this very educational experience.

Brian

----------


## PT

great to hear brian

----------


## Phate

> UPDATE on our lawsuit with Anthony Roberts!!! 
> 
> We have just won our lawsuit from this shit stain and it is well into the MILLIONS. Now that we have taken this LOONG road to justice, Anthony Roberts is now owned by the company he so desperately tried to hurt.
> 
> If you guys do not know the laws when you cant pay up on a Judgment of MILLIONS of dollars, look it up! Due to the fact that it was a theft of trade secret case, he can NOT file for bankruptcy and this judgement will follow him for the rest of his life.
> 
> We are sorry that we allowed this guy to be a part of this great website and we have learned a great deal from this very educational experience.
> 
> Brian


i almost have to feel sorry for him, then again, fvck him

----------


## Kale

Karma baby Karma. Well done BC !!!

----------


## Amorphic

its pretty funny if you read his blog how he touts himself as such a genious and how sites like espn reference him and how hes so successful. then again, hes banned on like every bbing board on the net, has a cult hate following and seems totally oblivious to it.

hes also on quite the mission to destroy this forum, but his slander seems to meager and pathetic i almost feel sorry for him.

enjoy your 'fame' roberts :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rich1234

where is his blog? i wanna LOL at it

----------


## james21

haha i love that video/music

----------


## Kale

> where is his blog? i wanna LOL at it


PMed it to you

----------


## rich1234

> PMed it to you


 :7up:

----------


## Swifto

> PMed it to you


He has a new blog? PM it to me please.

----------


## system admin

Update! Please look at the first post in this thread!

----------


## HORSE~

I'll bump this to show on the last page....




> To learn the full story: Please read the whole Post *BELOW* the update just posted. 
> 
> *I have Attached the FINAL JUDGMENT for everyone to see*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> UPDATE: as of January 12, 2009!!!!!
> 
> *Anthony Roberts was SUED and lost a MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR Federal Judgement!!!!*
> 
> ...

----------


## PT

i love that video, everytime i watch it i get a good laugh, especially from the family pic.

----------


## Chimera

edited

----------


## garythompson

> I'll let you off the hook easy tonight


why does that guy have a super gay picture on his avatar?? that's really gross!

----------


## gst528i

> why does that guy have a super gay picture on his avatar?? that's really gross!


LOL ... Dude just drop it. This forum is everyone that is over 18.

----------


## Kale

> why does that guy have a super gay picture on his avatar?? that's really gross!


That would be because he is gay you fvcking idiot !!!!  :0lamo:

----------


## motocrossatom

Is Elite Fitness aware of this? They are sure as hell pushing his book.

----------


## Matt

> why does that guy have a super gay picture on his avatar?? that's really gross!


If you dont like it, move on fool...

----------


## Shane35aa

Wow...thats great I was really tired of the drama

----------


## flabbywussy

> why does that guy have a super gay picture on his avatar?? that's really gross!


you obviously never lived in cali, i'm used to it by now .. what are you like 15 man.., common!? :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## garythompson

> That would be because he is gay you fvcking idiot !!!!


this is a forum about steroids in general, not about wanting to proclaim your gay and proud of it. hes probably doing it for attention anyway.... and here i am getting him attention lol

but seroiusly....gross.

----------


## system admin

He is just a bitch.. sorry, had to chime in.

peace

----------


## DSM4Life

> He is just a bitch.. sorry, had to chime in.
> 
> peace


Reported. Unnecessary bump.

----------


## system admin

HAHA You rock! +1

----------


## garythompson

> Reported. Unnecessary bump.


for what?

----------


## DSM4Life

> for what?


Because this "system admin" posts around here like he owns the place !

----------


## garythompson

To tell the truth people come to this site to learn and discuss steroids and things related. your avatar is distracting and it takes away from the site. just like the pictures of all the women. if I'm going to complain about your avatar i guess i'm going to have to be fair. but for me personally, having womens pictures posted on here is less distracting to me than looking at two dudes kissing. it's obvious it's more distracting if I stopped what I was doing to comment about it. so for the sake of everyone using this site, for people using it for what it's supposed to be used for, it may be binificial if you changed your avatar.

IF YOU DONT LIKE HIS AVY OR THE FACT THAT WE HAVE GAY MEMBERS HERE THEN MOVE ON TO ANOTHER FORUM. THIS IS THE TOP STEROID FORUM IN THE WORLD AND WERE ALL HERE FOR THE SAME REASON AND I ASURE YOU THAT YOUR NOT GOING TO COME IN HERE AND CHANGE THIS BOARD. DSM HAS BEEN HERE FOR A LONG TIME AND HAS ALOT OF FRIENDS AND IF YOU DONT LIKE GAY PEOPLE FOR WHATEVER REASON THEN THATS YOUR PROBLEM.

=PT

----------


## DSM4Life

> To tell the truth people come to this site to learn and discuss steroids and things related. your avatar is distracting and it takes away from the site. just like the pictures of all the women. if I'm going to complain about your avatar i guess i'm going to have to be fair. but for me personally, having womens pictures posted on here is less distracting to me than looking at two dudes kissing. it's obvious it's more distracting if I stopped what I was doing to comment about it. so for the sake of everyone using this site, for people using it for what it's supposed to be used for, it may be binificial if you changed your avatar.


"but for me personally, having womens pictures posted on here is less distracting to me than looking at two dudes kissing"

Is there anything else we can do to make it more comfortable for _you_ ? :Icon Rolleyes: 

p.s
Its beneficial not "binificial."

----------


## Matt

> To tell the truth people come to this site to learn and discuss steroids and things related. your avatar is distracting and it takes away from the site. just like the pictures of all the women. if I'm going to complain about your avatar i guess i'm going to have to be fair. but for me personally, having womens pictures posted on here is less distracting to me than looking at two dudes kissing. it's obvious it's more distracting if I stopped what I was doing to comment about it. so for the sake of everyone using this site, for people using it for what it's supposed to be used for, it may be binificial if you changed your avatar.


So you have just joined and you want people to change thier avatars because you and you alone find it distracting? Why dont you shut up and move on..

----------


## T-MOS

> To tell the truth people come to this site to learn and discuss steroids and things related. your avatar is distracting and it takes away from the site. just like the pictures of all the women. if I'm going to complain about your avatar i guess i'm going to have to be fair. but for me personally, having womens pictures posted on here is less distracting to me than looking at two dudes kissing. it's obvious it's more distracting if I stopped what I was doing to comment about it. so for the sake of everyone using this site, for people using it for what it's supposed to be used for, it may be binificial if you changed your avatar.


What the heck does any of that have to do with this thread????  :2offtopic: 

who cares what distracts YOU or doesn't??? This isn't YOUR board!!! :Evil2:

----------


## garythompson

no actually me and other people. it doesn't bother just me. ppl have took the time to PM me and say they agree. but if you like the attention just keep it. i'm done with this waste of time here. plus its not on topic....like the avatar!

DO YOU REALLY THINK WERE STUPIED ENOUGH TO BELIVE THAT PEOPLE ARE SENDING PM'S TO SOMEONE WHO JUST JOINED CONCERNING THIS MATTER INSTEAD OF THE 95,000 OTHER MEMBERS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND ALOT LONGER? SORRY BUT YOUR A LIAR. WHY DONT YOU COPY AND PAST ONE OF THOSE PM'S RIGHT HERE. YOU WONT BECAUSE THERE ISNT ANY. THE NEXT TIME YOU MAKE A NEGATIVE REMARK ABOUT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS YOUR OUT OF HERE.
-PT

----------


## IM708

> ppl have took the time to PM me and say they agree


 Wow, a full 20 secs to send you a pm, impressive. I'd suggest you not ever bother to bring it up again. He has that there to bother people and you're playing right into it. I enjoy his avvy actually along with a whole host of people, i would know since people took the time to pm me.


BC, when should you expect to start seeing payment from AR?

----------


## Matt

> Wow, a full 20 secs to send you a pm, impressive. I'd suggest you not ever bother to bring it up again. He has that there to bother people and you're playing right into it. I enjoy his avvy actually along with a whole host of people, i would know since people took the time to pm me.
> 
> 
> BC, when should you expect to start seeing payment from AR?


x2, Well said lol...

----------


## GauchB

hahahahaha awesome that vid with the music was great.

What a ****ing loser!

----------


## hellapimpin

SOo..that was Hooker huh ...i always thought he would be bigger...but he has given me help along the way back in the day.. to bad things turned out the way they did.. I missed all the excitement.

----------


## MMArmour

Funny thing is.... they condemn him for being a convicted drug dealer.

I know a few drug dealers on this site who dont just sell AAS.

And...i need a drug dealer to get my gear.

I wont think less of the man for that aspect.

----------


## sinny

google him,it seems he has his own steroid board up and running called steroid-rx..theres not much info there though

----------


## JAMES-D

He was a f'n tool that used to promote new gear that came out and get everyone excited, def. was getting a kick back an just hated him. He popped up on every board basically selling any new product half his info was wrong and was just a looser, i hope he's taken for every penny he made off the people and the boards he stuck his 2 cents into EVERY THING !!!! THATS MY 2 CENTS !!!

----------


## JAMES-D

> Funny thing is.... they condemn him for being a convicted drug dealer.
> 
> I know a few drug dealers on this site who dont just sell AAS.
> 
> And...i need a drug dealer to get my gear.
> 
> I wont think less of the man for that aspect.


If thats what they needed to do to put him down so be it. Sh!t i would love to have your source lol. Only joking ! dont need the Hammer to come down with 30 post i know the rules

----------


## garythompson

well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.

----------


## T-MOS

> well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.


NOT the same kind of high !!! Steroids do NOT get you high.

----------


## Matt

> well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.


Idiot...

----------


## MMArmour

> well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.



are you ****ing serious?? kids these days.

----------


## T-MOS

> are you ****ing serious?? kids these days.


Hey, lets go smoke some TEST E...... :2nono:

----------


## Noles12

> Hey, lets go smoke some TEST E......


Im with you. Im gonna go pack a fatty syringe of Test E later and blow my mind

----------


## JAMES-D

> well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.


Hey Gaythompson are you really that belligerent ??? cause every time u open your mouth something kind of ignorant comes out. Ive been on the side lines looking in before joining but your comments made me join !!! And ive been holding back cause i dont want to get banned !! You dont like pic's or beautiful women and guy's kissing ?? What do u like your weights ?? Never had sex with my weights ( not that i havent tried ) But maybe your just that freaky and slam 25 pound plates on your sack . IMO

----------


## JAMES-D

Back to the topic !!!

----------


## JAMES-D

> i love that video, everytime i watch it i get a good laugh, especially from the family pic.


Watch his mannerisms he looks as gay as gay can be look at him walking and smoking. LOL Thats some great stuff.

----------


## hellapimpin

> Im with you. Im gonna go pack a fatty syringe of Test E later and blow my mind



ROfl!

----------


## garythompson

> NOT the same kind of high !!! Steroids do NOT get you high.


OBVIOUSLY not the same kind of high as other drugs. ever heard of a runners high? that's obviously not the same high as weed or many other drugs. 

here is the definition for you:
High - a state of sustained elation.

I feel great after injecting. obviously the drugs are not working right away.

----------


## garythompson

> Idiot...


if you don't understand what's going on then don't comment on it.

----------


## *El Diablo*

> well steroids are a drug. you can still get high off of them. Ive heard of people feeling a high after injecting them and feeling great while on them.


hahah! . .. fool!

----------


## rhinoman

Do I go I.V. with the Test to get the high? What if freebase winny out of a spoon? Back on topic. Anthony Roberts is an apparent DOUCHE. LMAO If you google 'cum guzzling fluff boy' Anthony Roberts is your first result. Google doesn't lie.

----------


## HORSE~

> Do I go I.V. with the Test to get the high? What if freebase winny out of a spoon? Back on topic. Anthony Roberts is an apparent DOUCHE. LMAO If you google 'cum guzzling fluff boy' Anthony Roberts is your first result. Google doesn't lie.




LMFAO!!!! :LOL: 



That was my tag and I never noticed that....Nice!!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> UPDATE on our lawsuit with Anthony Roberts!!! 
> 
> We have just won our lawsuit from this shit stain and it is well into the MILLIONS. Now that we have taken this LOONG road to justice, Anthony Roberts is now owned by the company he so desperately tried to hurt.
> 
> If you guys do not know the laws when you cant pay up on a Judgment of MILLIONS of dollars, look it up! Due to the fact that it was a theft of trade secret case, he can NOT file for bankruptcy and this judgement will follow him for the rest of his life.
> 
> We are sorry that we allowed this guy to be a part of this great website and we have learned a great deal from this very educational experience.
> 
> Brian



Brian, I am very glad things turned out in your favor. You deserve every cent you can get from him. Hes hating it now! 

I 've always been a good judge of character (get that from my dad) and I picked up on you being a good person from just watching your videos. We board members realize you meant no harm by allowing Anthony to work for the Anabolic Review Board. These kind of things happen all the time. For example, I recently read that Dave Palumbo and another long time Muscular Development Magazine contributor John Romano got fired from MD. I do not think Dave and John fit into the same category (want to make that point crystal clear) and they may have done anything wrong per se. What I do feel is that Anthony was not a kind person in so many ways and consider yourself fortunate to have come out on top in court. You just never know about our justice system sometimes. This time it prevailed for the good. *CONGRATS ONCE AGAIN!*

----------


## StritationOrBust

I checked out this guys forum when i heard him on one of those internet bb radio shows. Preaty ******* weak.

----------


## BB's Dad

I am so confused about this Anthony Roberts Guy: (________________________________________
To learn the full story: Please read the whole Post BELOW the update just posted. 

I have Attached the FINAL JUDGMENT for everyone to see.
If all you say about this guy is true. Why is his book only 2 clicks away from every page on this forum?

----------


## SmokenDBOY

Yo ! Im still laughing at the title ,,,convitcted drug dealer part,,what a joke ,,,lol,,,lol,,,,lol

----------


## learnerdriver

Hi just worndering have you got a link explaining the sling shot training, sounds interesting.

----------


## daaaan

anthony who?

----------


## Ozzy

He's been known to frequently hang out with Greg Valentino! There are butt budds

----------


## jbm

Nice video good for cellphone commercial... lol...

----------


## Bertskee

wow! speachless!

----------


## Tbear1986

Why do ppl even talk about this guy and make his ego grow more about being the center of ppl's discusions, weather your trashing him or not, your still talking about him, and since he's such a loser he's probably happy either way.

----------


## ZoneBlitz

Hello everyone. This is my first post on your forum...

I've been trying to gather as much info as I can on anabolic steroids so that I can make an informed decision on what would be a good first cycle for me.

I was a few clicks away from ordering up the book "Anabolic Steroids - Ultimate Research Guide, Vol #1", but then I noticed that the author was Anthony Roberts. I immediately recognized the name from this thread and discontinued the transaction. I don't want to trust my health to a guy like him. So, I make my way over here and notice that there is an add for that very book under the System Admins posts.

I'm confused. 

Should I trust this book or not?

I intended to PM this to the Admin but for some reason i can't access my own PM's.

----------


## BB's Dad

I asked the same ? and was insulted by most of the posters. It is very hard to get a straight answer around here. I bought the book most of the info is already on this site.

----------


## Big

> I asked the same ? and was insulted by most of the posters. It is very hard to get a straight answer around here. I bought the book most of the info is already on this site.


I answered you, I am sorry about the attitude you received from some of the others about your question. Emotions run deep surrounding Roberts, often too deep in my opinion.

----------


## ZoneBlitz

What was your answer? A link to the thread perhaps?

Thank you

----------


## T-MOS

The book is good, what more do you need to know?

----------


## ZoneBlitz

I'd like to know if I should trust the information in this book.

"The book is good" suggests to me that I should.

So, Thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## T-MOS

Yes, the book's information is VALID.
I have one 

The reasons for the lawsuit and everything else are separate from the information that is in the book

too long and complicated to get into on a message board

----------


## ZoneBlitz

OK, Thanks for your reply, T.

I will order it up right now.

----------


## BB's Dad

Sorry Big I did not mean you. You are always a logical and intelligent poster. Should not of generalized.

----------


## ZoneBlitz

http://www.steroid.com/workout.php

Did Anthony Roberts wright (plagiarize) this page?

I have a copyrighted booklet from 1999 that, word for word, is written EXACTLY the same.

Unbelievable...

----------


## Big

> http://www.steroid.com/workout.php
> 
> Did Anthony Roberts wright (plagiarize) this page?
> 
> I have a copyrighted booklet from 1999 that, word for word, is written EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Unbelievable...


could be. who was the author in 1999?

----------


## ZoneBlitz

The author was "Jens Ingenohl"

It was the booklet that came with the product called "Stenandiol" offered by a company called "German American Technologies". It was a pro-hormone formula from 1999 that had a picture of Marcus Ruhl on the box.

I kept the manual because it had great info in it.

Apparently Anthony Roberts thought so too..  :LOL:

----------


## Big

good find lol

----------


## seriousmass

> I intended to PM this to the Admin but for some reason i can't access my own PM's.


you need 25 posts to PM bro.

----------


## ZoneBlitz

> you need 25 posts to PM bro.


Thanks for the info...

----------


## Big

> What was your answer? A link to the thread perhaps?
> 
> Thank you


sorry I didn't answer this question earlier, I didn't see this post. here is a link to my response to him in a different thread, your post ties in with my point of view.
http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...5&postcount=84

----------


## jrmy

oh yea the dude on the vids...what he do exactly??

----------


## mp1975

Did he go by Pinnacle? I was about to use this PCT from the test newbie thread which linked to it. If he is a liar is this PCT trustworthy? 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=209758

----------


## T-MOS

> Did he go by Pinnacle? I was about to use this PCT from the test newbie thread which linked to it. If he is a liar is this PCT trustworthy? 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=209758


no, pinnacle is another member

----------


## mp1975

> no, pinnacle is another member


Many Thanks. Got worried for a second

----------


## Imintofitness

*Read our rules before you post again.*

----------


## *El Diablo*

*Edited*

----------


## Grimreeper

I am a newbi and have been reading everything i can to learn and I came across thuis post about Anthony Roberts,m my question is If he is no longer employed with thwe company and there have been so much BS he has posted why are there still threads and recomendations he has made over the past still here. Such as his advice for beginers on there first cycle. Should his advice be considered?

----------


## thehulk01

Serious question of consern!!!!! IS the top banner AR-R .com have anything to do with this guy Anthony Roberts??? If anyone can PM me on this , it would be greatly appreciated thanks!!

----------


## DuckCommander

He had a short stint @ ******** and immediately developed a bad rep. There were a number of folks that just hated his guts. Don't know why. I would think a liar and scam artist would fit in quite well with Tim Patterson and the boys.

----------


## *Admin*

> Serious question of consern!!!!! IS the top banner AR-R.com have anything to do with this guy Anthony Roberts??? If anyone can PM me on this , it would be greatly appreciated thanks!!




No it does not have anything to do with him....

----------


## *Admin*

> I am a newbi and have been reading everything i can to learn and I came across thuis post about Anthony Roberts,m my question is If he is no longer employed with thwe company and there have been so much BS he has posted why are there still threads and recomendations he has made over the past still here. Such as his advice for beginers on there first cycle. Should his advice be considered?



We have gone through and tried to remove most if not all the bullshit posts he has posted.... much advise that he has given is spot on as he repeated what others taught him...

----------


## crawdaddy

^^^^^^^^^^well said Jesus

----------


## Bluetreetopflyer

Hi I am a new member and I like your style. I don't know anything about the guy your slamming but hey he probably has it coming. They usually do. Great posting keep us informed.
This is a better site than Wrestle Mania.
Bluetreetopflyer

----------


## BillyMayes09

Mr Anthony Roberts is one of the few men in this community who has achieved legendary status with his accomplishments and vast knowledge. The man is a giant of the community and this mindless bashing is quite pathetic.

Many of the mods and vets who are now bashing him in this thread were swinging from his nuts just a very short time ago. Be your own men guys!! don;t jump on some retarded bandwagon!

The fact that anthony roberts informative posts and steroid profiles are still the center piece of this website speaks volumes about the man and his stature within this community. You can even still buy his book from this site!! what does that tell us?

Anyway, not bashing anyone but felt one man had to have the balls to stand up and point out the obvious. Much respect to Mr Anthony Roberts and I am really looking forward to your next book sir!!

Respectfully,

Billy Mayes

----------


## higherdesire

> Mr Anthony Roberts is one of the few men in this community who has achieved legendary status with his accomplishments and vast knowledge. The man is a giant of the community and this mindless bashing is quite pathetic.
> 
> Many of the mods and vets who are now bashing him in this thread were swinging from his nuts just a very short time ago. Be your own men guys!! don;t jump on some retarded bandwagon!
> 
> The fact that anthony roberts informative posts and steroid profiles are still the center piece of this website speaks volumes about the man and his stature within this community. You can even still buy his book from this site!! what does that tell us?
> 
> Anyway, not bashing anyone but felt one man had to have the balls to stand up and point out the obvious. Much respect to Mr Anthony Roberts and I am really looking forward to your next book sir!!
> 
> Respectfully,
> ...



you can still buy his book here because brian gets the proceeds because your Daddy owes him millions from the lawsuit

----------


## xnotoriousx

laugh out loud

----------


## BillyMayes09

Is that video admin has of him really Anthony Roberts??

----------


## Big

> Is that video admin has of him really Anthony Roberts??


I thought you were dead. Was that just some kind of a publicity stunt?

----------


## charlesriley

haha the tags are funny lol.

----------


## charlesriley

i dont wanna sound lika newb but hey i am.

anthony roberts initials are AR , has nothing to do with top right corner right???? dont flame just wonderin. 

i see how everyone hates him though. i have read everything he seems like a good ol fashioned poser. especially if he takes X pills and smokes. he does have a fat stomach and no peaks on his biceps and his tricep heads are invisible and he has no def. imho im never takin advice from a guy that looks like a average social-fitness club trainer. i take my advice from those that i can see work, if they work hard and thier body does not respond not my problem. so in conclusion he doesnt look like a practicioner of his own advice hence advice left alone and i seek elsewhere.

----------


## PT

no he has nothing to do with that company

----------


## liftsmore

I believe ar-r stands for anabolic research-review

----------


## RUI-Products

> i dont wanna sound lika newb but hey i am.
> 
> anthony roberts initials are AR , has nothing to do with top right corner right???? dont flame just wonderin.



AR-R 

=

AnabolicReview-Research

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> mr anthony roberts is one of the few men in this community who has achieved legendary status with his accomplishments and vast knowledge. The man is a giant of the community and this mindless bashing is quite pathetic. *you got to be kidding! He was best known for stirring up controversy and i have seen him be dishonest in DOING SO.* 
> 
> many of the mods and vets who are now bashing him in this thread were swinging from his nuts just a very short time ago. Be your own men guys!! Don;t jump on some retarded bandwagon! *not this vet! I saw right away he was bad news.* 
> 
> the fact that anthony roberts informative posts and steroid profiles are still the center piece of this website speaks volumes about the man and his stature within this community. You can even still buy his book from this site!! What does that tell us? *he did provide some sound knowledge from research and things he learned from others but a hands on steroid guru he was not. Just look at his picture.*
> 
> anyway, not bashing anyone but felt one man had to have the balls to stand up and point out the obvious. Much respect to mr anthony roberts and i am really looking forward to your next book sir!! *you only have 12 post on this board. We are not stupid..lol.. Your comments seem suspicious..*
> respectfully,
> 
> billy mayes


repsonses above.

----------


## astroman

> To learn the full story: Please read the whole Post *BELOW* the update just posted. 
> 
> *I have Attached the FINAL JUDGMENT for everyone to see*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> UPDATE: as of January 12, 2009!!!!!
> 
> *Anthony Roberts was SUED and lost a MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR Federal Judgement!!!!*
> 
> ...




Anthony Roberts is a good man, I have sucked him off many times...  :Smilie:

----------


## Billy Kickstand

I remember reading Anthony Robert's stuff... he had some good content, but I always had the feeling that he copied his content from elsewhere.

He seemed to act like he thought he was someone like Patrick Arnold or Victor Conte. I emailed him once and he could never tell me what his background was or where he did his research. He claimed that it was due to his "personal experience". I expected him to look like a pro bodybuilder, but when I finally saw his picture he looked like an out of shape personal trainer who had never touched AAS in his life. He should be at least smart enough not to post his picture on his website.

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

> for our beloved anthony


lol terrific! I bet this guy kicks himself everyday when he wakes up and realizes he'll be in debt forever considering this and sports nutrition was his only income? Lmao thats is a whole lot of money for a jobless ugly mother f****r with kids to raise to owe... Kudos to those who exposed his fraudulent attempts! Thanks guys

----------


## system admin

Im happy that soo many see Anthony for what he is. The only way he can make it through life is to fake it and from this point on he will never amount to anything more than an internet persona who thinks people give a shit lol

Keep on keepin on AR!

----------


## Hate Being Small

how does it cost to run this site system admin ????

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Im happy that soo many see Anthony for what he is. The only way he can make it through life is to fake it and from this point on he will never amount to anything more than an internet persona who thinks people give a shit lol
> 
> Keep on keepin on AR!


why bump old threads?

----------


## Big

> why bump old threads?


perhaps because he owns this site and can post however he sees fit, you should respect that.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

Dam what did this dude do that pissed off everybody so bad.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

So the dudes broke, big deal, its pretty pathetic for rich people to knock someone with money problems, especially since they were probably born with a silver spoon up thier ass. Money dont make you shit unless you do great things with it. Mabe the dudes a dirt bag but when you knock him for being broke you knock all people who are. That makes you a dirt bag IMO.

----------


## FireGuy

> So the dudes broke, big deal, its pretty pathetic for rich people to knock someone with money problems, especially since they were probably born with a silver spoon up thier ass. Money dont make you shit unless you do great things with it. Mabe the dudes a dirt bag but when you knock him for being broke you knock all people who are. That makes you a dirt bag IMO.


Whats even more pathetic is when people make comments like this without any knowledge as to what has transpired.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

> Whats even more pathetic is when people make comments like this without any knowledge as to what has transpired.



I read the initial post, what else is there?

----------


## PuzzyFalker

> Whats even more pathetic is when people make comments like this without any knowledge as to what has transpired.


And if thats more pathetic than someone bagging on poor people than some of the info thats missing must involve a gay relationship with you and admin.

----------


## FireGuy

> I read the initial post, what else is there?


6 more pages of prior posts. Maybe at least read post #1.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

Cool, I can care less anymore, I can already see and underlying theme that i want no part of.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

And if admin wants to bann me go ahead, Ill buy my research products elsewhere. Mabe ill find out where roberts new site is and support them. lol

----------


## FireGuy

> Cool, I *can care less* anymore, I can already see and underlying theme that i want no part of.


Actually the line is "couldnt care less".

----------


## spywizard

^^^yea, i hear he's selling ed and other male performance products.. good luck with that.. and.... goodbye

----------


## system admin

How funny?! lol

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

> So the dudes broke, big deal, its pretty pathetic for rich people to knock someone with money problems, especially since they were probably born with a silver spoon up thier ass. Money dont make you shit unless you do great things with it. Mabe the dudes a dirt bag but when you knock him for being broke you knock all people who are. That makes you a dirt bag IMO.


He wasn't knocking him for being broke you moron, he was knocking him for the fact that the douche cost him *MILLIONS* of dollars by posting trade secrets on the internet and giving out formulas for his companys products, so he sued him to the point where he is now broke forever. He deserved it, if someone cost you millions you gonna still defend them and attack people you don't know based on a issue you know even more nothing about? There is a reason you are broke, because your an idiot, and a reason Admin has money, because he is intelligent. See how the equation works... Please go spend ALL your money on Anthony Roberts stuff lol because its just another way of putting money in Admins pockets. Obviously you don't know what happened. 
Peace

----------


## system admin

> He wasn't knocking him for being broke you moron, he was knocking him for the fact that the douche cost him *MILLIONS* of dollars by posting trade secrets on the internet and giving out formulas for his companys products, so he sued him to the point where he is now broke forever. He deserved it, if someone cost you millions you gonna still defend them and attack people you don't know based on a issue you know even more nothing about? There is a reason you are broke, because your an idiot, and a reason Admin has money, because he is intelligent. See how the equation works... Please go spend ALL your money on Anthony Roberts stuff lol because its just another way of putting money in Admins pockets. Obviously you don't know what happened. 
> Peace



Nice answer! Love the [email protected]

Bc

----------


## bjpennnn

> He wasn't knocking him for being broke you moron, he was knocking him for the fact that the douche cost him *MILLIONS* of dollars by posting trade secrets on the internet and giving out formulas for his companys products, so he sued him to the point where he is now broke forever. He deserved it, if someone cost you millions you gonna still defend them and attack people you don't know based on a issue you know even more nothing about? There is a reason you are broke, because your an idiot, and a reason Admin has money, because he is intelligent. See how the equation works... Please go spend ALL your money on Anthony Roberts stuff lol because its just another way of putting money in Admins pockets. Obviously you don't know what happened. 
> Peace


hahahaha good shit

----------


## bjpennnn

the tags in this thread are pretty funny.

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

> Nice answer! Love the [email protected]
> 
> Bc


Thanks Admin and Bjpenn! 
Glad to do my part showing the world what a pathetic maggot AR is. (:

----------


## crazypat123

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this made my day

Tags
anthony roberts, but ass tit puncher., coke head loser, cum guzzling fluff boy

----------


## system admin

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this made my day
> 
> Tags
> anthony roberts, but ass tit puncher., coke head loser, cum guzzling fluff boy




Life is good knowing that people laugh at an ungly **** like Anthony... Makes you feel sorry for his mother for breeding and having to mother this cock stain.

----------


## bjpennnn

hahaha

----------


## makelovenotwar21

lol what a dick

----------


## aloha

[QUOTE=stevey_6t9;5052059]why bump old threads?[/QUO

exactly

----------


## ogmunit

okay..my bad

----------


## Matt

> hey guys new to this ...i just bought clen and tren of steroids.com...Question..and i believe its fair to ask..is what i bought the real thing or is it a substitute ..i wrote to them but no one has answered me...So what's up..they say its on the way..i ahve never bought anything online always through people ...because i have not been in the circle for awhile ik was told that you can buy it online now..that's why i bought some..so question..is it real stuff


First, what you have bought is what it says on the tin...

Second, why have you asked this queston here??

Start a new thread in the correct forum...

----------


## Matt

[QUOTE=aloha;5132330]


> why bump old threads?[/QUO
> 
> exactly


Again, why shouldnt he bump it? Its his board he can do as he likes and just about everyone here supports him...

*Bump*

----------


## ogmunit

told yah new to this..like really new..my bad if i offended anybody

----------


## ogmunit

okay

----------


## BigJ1112

New member here but been following this site for a long time. This seems to be the only place to get straight info and its awesome to see the admin cares about the credibility of the people working there.

----------


## Pushup

Rofl i laughed so hard hahahahah

----------


## Matt

> Hi guys,
> I want to make good fitness body. can u help me.


We can but you need to start a thread in the relevent forums...

----------


## sean_holland

I've been reading this thread, and this seems like something new users might wanna take a look at. I personally don't know the situation. But there is a lot of fraud in the UGL's and Websites that promote AAS and if anything people should get use to doing research and checking their sources.

This Anthony Roberts character seems like a very shady business man/human being from what I gather. I hope everyone takes a forewarning from this thread and does their due diligence before making any purchases or trusting the advice of 'self-proclaimed' experts.

Bumping for relevance.

----------


## sigman roid

Bump cos i feel like it

----------


## thauncle

I read through alot of ar's work and it was nothing new.I read through his blogs and past jobs and realized it all didn't add up. the biggest red light was when I just happened to email the former prez or owner of kilosports a few days to a week before all the stuff went down; asking her about the trendrol product and what her plans were as at the time the stuff was still just rumored to be on its way out . what stood out to me was the way ar blogged and wrote about the whole kilosports drama.the way he went about it was in bad taste and judgement.but it def looks like ar is getting his reward now.

----------


## Sicko

Wow now that is some good shit...,aint nothin like a good lynch mob followed by a public hangin!!!!!!!

----------


## Dmeade92651

Dear Systems Admin,

Is it possible to have you either send me the final judgement or case name and number to Anthony Roberts?

He is now working with Dr. Connelly and Vince Andrich. Today he posted a fabricated story, and soon he will be deposed because of his actions. Therefore, we are trying to be able know the type of person he is, the frauds he is use to perpetrating, etc.

Is it possible to speak to you directly, or perhaps you can repost about this person.

Kindest regards,

----------


## heyyallsup

Although you list the final civil judgment, you never mention the outcome of the contempt of court.

Does anyone know if he was indeed held in contempt of court and forced to do a little bit of hard time?

I find it hard to believe, considering the wording in the judgement(s), that he would have been able to avoid punishment from the court for defying a court order.

----------


## Jean Claude

This is the funniest sh*t I ever read!!!

----------


## FTLdude

> This Anthony Roberts character seems like a very shady business man/human being from what I gather. I hope everyone takes a forewarning from this thread and does their due diligence before making any purchases or trusting the advice of 'self-proclaimed' experts.



Didn't want to at first, but I had to read this entire thread because the title was just too compelling. I can certainly appreciate having a good know-it-all around as a reliable resource when I want to find out things. From reading some of these posts, it would seem that this Anthony Roberts person was just that around here for a while. But then it tuned out that his 'expertise' was actually stuff stolen from other people. Was tempted to feel sorry for him, seeing what he's been reduced to now, not in a forclemptive way but just thinking 'what a waste'. I've never thought it a reasonable thing to judge a person's knowledge or ability based only on the person's appearance, but I have to admit that if I were a novice BB looking for solid advice on how to get real big I'd sooner take that advice from a veteran BB who's been cycling for years and looks the part rather than from a dude who looks like Anthony (if that's really him in the pic and video). I'm sure there are lots of people here who have no formal education in organic and biochemistry or medical science, but who know a great deal more about using steroids than most doctors ever will. But, I digress. Its hard to feel sorry for a person who intentionally goes around lying to, stealing from, and manipulating and maligning other people to 'big' himself up. Not hard to understand why so many people in this community (and elsewhere) hate him now. I've known (and have been victimized by) people like Anthony Roberts over the years, and it seems as though they usually get away with the lies they tell and the shit they do to other people. Good to know that sometimes people like this do get their deserved comeuppance. Would have been better without the gay epithets/invectives, but still a very informative thread. Congratulations to the OP re the outcome of the lawsuit.

----------


## Tomkatth

Tony Connors, aka Tony the Weasel, will eventually get busted for something else and land where he deserves to be - in prison. The guy is a sneaky criminal...and by the way WHAT is his involvement with bodybuilding anyway? It looks like he never picked up a weight in his entire life!!! 
The U.S. Marshals shut down one of his blogs, so now he has a blog on a South African domain. I'm trying to get that shut down too.
 :7up:

----------


## HALTEH

Punk asssss

----------


## PallMall

This whole thing is quite bizzarre! I see that his South African domain has been shut down. Did a bit of digging and there is a new website called Looks like he has really screwed up this time.

Poor old Anthony.  :Smilie:  Still having seen the video on here, I can't believe that anyone would take advice on BodyBuilding from someone who looks like that!

----------


## Seattle Junk

Just stop talking about AR so he can fade further away. This has literally been going on for years. Boring!

----------


## ijbickerdike

The picture of the ass and him, CLASSIC lol

----------


## wdalnaem

damn great info

----------


## bigzig

Man I'm new to this site but at first appearance this guys a douche. Except for hitting on mothers at babies r us that's just pimp jk.

----------


## system admin

Anthony's latest website: www.steroidtimes.com has just been taken over by steroid .com We would personally like to thank Anthony Roberts for all of his hard work and effort in making a website like steroidtimes.com deep rooted within the search engines around the globe. We are happy to continue to keep the website alive and will use it to better the Anabolic World, WITHOUT lies, hate, and fantasy. 

A tip of the hat to our old friend AR  :Wink: 

Bc

----------


## Swifto

> Anthony's latest website: www.steroidtimes.com has just been taken over by steroid .com We would personally like to thank Anthony Roberts for all of his hard work and effort in making a website like steroidtimes.com deep rooted within the search engines around the globe. We are happy to continue to keep the website alive and will use it to better the Anabolic World, WITHOUT lies, hate, and fantasy. 
> 
> A tip of the hat to our old friend AR 
> 
> Bc


Hahahaha...

Class.

----------


## marcus300

Lmfao

----------


## GREY HULK

Not to be a smart ass or anything, If I remember right, steroid .com was all about Anthony Roberts a few years back? Basically he was a GOD here.All the cycle,Info ect, on steroids was from him on the home page? Even had some info. videos to? Never liked the guy back then, allways thought he was an asshole, but you could not say that then or anything bad about him on here. Or you would get Banned. And Quite a few members were banned for saying Negitive things about him.
Funny how things turn around.
Peace.

----------


## Juice Authority

.......

----------


## Juice Authority

^^^that's a fake story.

----------


## gbrice75

My wife's been out all night, i've been bored as hell, and was just stumbling around the forum, checking out threads i've never read before, etc. 

I just got through reading this ENTIRE thread, every post. I've seen and dealt with guys like AR before - he even has 'the look'. Just a shady shift fvcker. 

I just want to say a personal congrats to you Brian! Not to sounds too pathetic, but participating on this site is a big part of my daily routine and I appreciate all of the hard work that you and the rest of the staff put forth. I hope to be able to contribute even more in the future. =)

----------


## DBolNoob

so what did this guy actually do? just bad mouth people and false represent?

how did you manage to sue him $6M lol

good on you tho  :Smilie:

----------


## bigdaddyets

I'm new to this but WOW.... That guy is something else.

----------


## bigdaddyets

very nice!!!!

----------


## polarb68111

All I can say is damn, when I first joined I was hearing some stuff like this. But I have never read through this whole thread, and once again all I can say is DAMN

----------


## Exevious

is that vid link still around?? can someone repost it? the other is no longer working...

----------


## ryanfisher

BUMP!!! BUMP!!! BUMP!!!



After these references about him, I already saw that he is a loudmouth who speaks lies.

----------


## Obs

> BUMP!!! BUMP!!! BUMP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> After these references about him, I already saw that he is a loudmouth who speaks lies.


That was 12 years ago. 
Now he is old.

----------


## ryanfisher

But many of your old articles are still alive on the web. Holy shit!

I was debating on facebook about pct and a guy showed me an article by Anthony Roberts that Nolvadex + Clomid together was not synergistic and that only Nolvadex was much better and much cheaper. Holy shit; the son of a bitch who was arguing with me on facebook got an old article from this guy.
From what I researched about him, he was always a liar in his statements, as well as a drug user, drug dealer and money hunter who sued this steroid .com website in the past.

Lmão

----------


## Obs

> But many of your old articles are still alive on the web. Holy shit!
> 
> I was debating on facebook about pct and a guy showed me an article by Anthony Roberts that Nolvadex + Clomid together was not synergistic and that only Nolvadex was much better and much cheaper. Holy shit; the son of a bitch who was arguing with me on facebook got an old article from this guy.
> From what I researched about him, he was always a liar in his statements, as well as a drug user, drug dealer and money hunter who sued this steroid .com website in the past.
> 
> Lmão


He was sued by steroid.com and lost.

----------


## ryanfisher

I understood, I think he got what he deserves. Jesus says not to judge the next one, but I don't forgive a bastard.
Were you here already on steroid .com, when confusion broke out?

----------


## Obs

> I understood, I think he got what he deserves. Jesus says not to judge the next one, but I don't forgive a bastard.
> Were you here already on steroid.com, when confusion broke out?


Not actively. 
I read ten time more than I posted back then because it didn't matter what you said someone would cut you down.

----------


## Octaneforce

Is this where the term “AR hall of famer” comes from?

----------


## JaneDoe

I didn't even know of steroid .com at the time that it all happened. A pity!


Lmao

----------


## Obs

> Is this where the term “AR hall of famer” comes from?


Lol just got that

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Not actively. 
> I read ten time more than I posted back then because it didn't matter what you said someone would cut you down.


This site use to be super annoying for it’s “Do as I say, not as I do” approach

----------


## *Admin*

> Is this where the term “AR hall of famer” comes from?



No AR stands for Anabolic Review the registered name of this site.

----------

